
The Cheater Gets Cheated - davidw
http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/09/22/the-cheater-gets-cheated/
======
frossie
_One company even tried to threaten us by saying that they will get in touch
with the dean at Duke to alert them to the fact that we submitted work that is
not ours(just imagine being a student who had used the paper for a class!)._

Well, hopefully that student would have learned a valuable lesson about how
far your consumer rights apply when you are engaged in an illicit activity.

